# Read with cover on or off??



## paulab1594 (Dec 10, 2010)

I have a Kindle 3 ( or i will have on Xmas Day) with an Amazon unlighted cover. I have been allowed to get my Kindle started and put him in his pink cover.

What I am wondering is do people tend to read their Kindle while it is still in the cover or take it out and then put it back in again when you have finished?

I have ordered an awesome Decalgirl skin and think it would be a shame never to see the back if he is in his cover all the time!

What do you guys think / do?

Thanks
Paula. xx


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

I read with Alice in her cover.  She's easier to hold onto that way.  Though its all about personal preferance.  Try it both way and decide what is more comfortable for you.

Congratulations on your new best friend.  I've had mine k3 (upgraded from k1) since October and I love it.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I find the Kindle easier to hold in a cover.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations on your new K.  
I tend to read in my cover.  
deb


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

In the cover!  The back folds back so nicely and it just feels good holding it (I also have the unlighted Amazon cover in pink).

Yes, I don't get to see the gorgeous back when I'm reading but when I'm reading I'm usually looking at the front.  Every now and then, I take her out and admire her pretty backside.... then put her back right away so I don't drop her!


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I tend to leave it without a cover most of the time


----------



## strawhatbrat (Aug 20, 2010)

I never take my cover off.


----------



## carl_h (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm a cover guy ... without the cover, I find it too small for resting my thumbs comfortably enough to allow easy page turning.  Plus, I'm more comfortable transporting it when I take it with me.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I have a DX to use at home, so I only use my K3 when on the move, which means I always have the cover on. Since I have the graphite one, I don't want/need a skin, so I'm not missing anything by not seeing the back. If I didn't have to worry about it being protected, I'd mostly likely read with it out of the cover, as I do with my DX (also unskinned graphite).


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I read with my K2 in a cover for about a year, maybe a little more.  Oberon, Mivizu, Amazon, Noreve--I had them all.

Then I got the iPad.  And I found I liked it way better without a cover.  Within days, I began thinking about getting the Kindle naked as well.  LOL  It didn't take long for me to discover that the incredibly light weight and almost perfect balance of the bare Kindle made for a far more enjoyable reading experience.

It's been about eight months now and my beloved Noreve Sandy Vintage has sat unused for even a day during that time.  I use a sleeve for travel, and read with no case at all unless I'm reading in the tub.  Then it goes in a KlearKase typically.  But the Kindle by itself is a wonderful way to read, and I highly recommend it!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I always read with the cover on.  But I have young grandchildren and pets in my house....better safe than sorry.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I always read my Kindle in it's cover. I like to fold the cover back and slide my hand inside the back of the front cover. I feel as if it's much more secure that way. Occasionally, I take it out of the cover so that I can admire my beautiful DecalGirl skin.


----------



## speedlever (Nov 23, 2010)

I just got my K3 today along with a Marware eco-flip case. The case is very nice but I've already discovered that the case interferes with my ability to easily hit the right arrow bar. I can get to everything else just fine, but that one issue may be enough to kill it for me. I think I'll try it for a day or two before I make a decision.










Otherwise, are there any cases that leave the top unfettered other than the Kindle lighted or unlighted covers that attach at the spine?

I basically decided the same thing on my iPad and went with a Belkin Grip Vue cover and a slip case.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

with Oberon cover!! I don't fold my cover, I hold it like a book.  I find it to be perfectly balanced in the crook of my thumb and I love the feel of my Oberon cover!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Bonbonlover said:


> with Oberon cover!! I don't fold my cover, I hold it like a book. I find it to be perfectly balanced in the crook of my thumb and I love the feel of my Oberon cover!


I love my Oberon, and I fold it most of the time.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

paulab1594 said:


> I have been allowed to get my Kindle started and _put *him* in his pink cover_.


Did you ask him how he felt about that? Some guys don't like to wear pink. 
(Just kidding, but I couldn't help it. Reminded me of a guy at work who has a pink shirt that he wears fairly often and the other guys tease him about his wife dressing him up.)  

As far as using a cover, I have the Amazon lighted cover which I use only when reading in bed at night. The rest of the time it's naked. I had an M-Edge flip cover that I used with my K2 and I'm thinking of getting another for the K3. But, just like the Amazon cover, I'll only use it when needed. I always liked using the flip style during lunch at work because it propped up my Kindle and let me read hands-free while I was eating.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I read with the cover on.  The cover holds my clip-on light.


----------



## speedlever (Nov 23, 2010)

paulab1594 said:


> I have a Kindle 3 ( or i will have on Xmas Day) with an Amazon unlighted cover. I have been allowed to get my Kindle started and put him in his pink cover.
> 
> What I am wondering is do people tend to read their Kindle while it is still in the cover or take it out and then put it back in again when you have finished?
> 
> ...


Paula,

If you have any issues with your new Kindle freezing, rebooting, or otherwise mis-behaving, take off the cover and see if that fixes your issue before you call Amazon CS. They currently have a non-lighted cover replacement program going due to issues like this, or so I've read.

Just something to tuck in the back of your mind should the issue arise.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

speedlever said:


> I just got my K3 today along with a Marware eco-flip case. The case is very nice but I've already discovered that the case interferes with my ability to easily hit the right arrow bar. I can get to everything else just fine, but that one issue may be enough to kill it for me. I think I'll try it for a day or two before I make a decision.
> 
> Otherwise, are there any cases that leave the top unfettered other than the Kindle lighted or unlighted covers that attach at the spine?
> 
> I basically decided the same thing on my iPad and went with a Belkin Grip Vue cover and a slip case.


Speedlever, I don't know what kind of cases you prefer, but I bought this one off Ebay for $13, shipped to me, and I'm really liking it. You can see the little corner pieces don't cover up any of the buttons on the bottom. It's hard to see because the date stamp is there (don't know how to remove that), but you can see the 5-way is totally open. After Christmas spending is over, I hope to get a Noreve cover for my K3, that's my very favorite cover, but for now this one is just fine.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

The cover is there to protect the Kindle from damage. You're most likely to damage the Kindle by dropping it when you're reading it (or falling asleep...) So I would certainly say leave the Kindle in the cover all the time, that's what I do.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I never take my Kindle out of its Oberon cover.  You just never know when I'm going to have a "klutzy" moment.... or the dog is going to jump up into my lap.... or the baby granddaughter is going to make an unexpected move.... and on and on.  My Oberon covers have saved my Kindles from damage many times over and have more than paid for themselves in the process...... along with being incredibly beautiful.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I love reading my kindle in its cover. I also use an Oberon and like to slide my hand into the pocket as I read.


----------



## karenh1996 (Jan 8, 2010)

I prefer to read without the cover. I use the cover though when I am not at home.


----------



## speedlever (Nov 23, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Speedlever, I don't know what kind of cases you prefer, but I bought this one off Ebay for $13, shipped to me, and I'm really liking it. You can see the little corner pieces don't cover up any of the buttons on the bottom. It's hard to see because the date stamp is there (don't know how to remove that), but you can see the 5-way is totally open. After Christmas spending is over, I hope to get a Noreve cover for my K3, that's my very favorite cover, but for now this one is just fine.
> snipped image


Thanks Patricia. I like the Marware Flip just fine except for that one issue. It may be just a matter of me learning to accommodate it. Right now I have to change my thumb orientation 90* CCW in order to hit the right arrow. Maybe I can learn to pivot off the edge of the case to active the right arrow and keep my thumb oriented vertically.

I have a JAVOedge book style case I haven't tried yet, but I suspect I'll run into the same issue.

It's one of those things you don't realize until you get the device in your hand and then see what you run into from a usability perspective.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

The Oberon stays on full-time.

Does anyone else think this board is the best thing to ever happen to Oberon? I've bought 3 already.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Leave my cover on. My k1 died during the few times it was out of it's cover


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

I read my K3 without a cover. When I'm not reading it, its in its Gardenour Leather sleeve!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

My DX is always in its cover.  I feel like I have more control holding it on the subway in the cover than naked, and can't be bothered slipping it in and out of the javoedge.  And when I had the amazon cover, it was more trouble than it was worth getting those darn hinges back in, so it rarely came out of the cover.


----------



## SandyLu562 (May 8, 2010)

My K2 is bare with an M-Edge matte screen cover; I love the light weight of the K and am usually lounging instead of sitting up straight while I read, so it's more comfortable to hold one-handed bare. No babies or large dogs around to mess with it. I have dropped it once, but no harm done and now that I'm used to handling it, I feel secure without a cover at home. My Oberon cover is always on outside the house.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

When I am at home, I read it without the cover... I have a k2. When I am out and about I read in its cover...


----------

